# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Where Am I #1

## KevinS

Its been awhile since Ive done this, so lets play Where Am I.

----------


## GramChop

I haven’t a clue, Kevikins, but I’m glad you’re on island; I love this game!!

----------


## Eve

Brooklyn Zoo

----------


## GramChop

> Brooklyn Zoo



 :Big Laugh:

----------


## amyb

San Juan airport

----------


## davesmom

Roberto Cavalli store?!

----------


## Rosita

Moi je sais  :Wink-slap:

----------


## GramChop

> Moi je sais



Bien sûr you do!!  :Wink:

----------


## lvbookworm

Downtown Gustavia at the Cartier store remodel sign?

----------


## amyb

The former Laurent Efel site?

----------


## KevinS

lvbookworm has it.  It is part of the artwork on the construction barricade around the Cartier store in Gustavia.

----------


## davesmom

> lvbookworm has it.  It is part of the artwork on the construction barricade around the Cartier store in Gustavia.



Ok, that is very bad news..are they planning to get done with it soon?  Somebody has a big birthday coming…just sayin’…and don’t tell DD they are closed..he will think he can get out of something …DG is right down the block, though..not to mention the other D&G..a very dangerous area for DD :Wink-slap:

----------


## ChasBidd

Always a great "game"!  Thank you for the re-start.  Many more times than not, I am stumped!

----------

